# BASS Thumb :-)



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Isn't Bass thumb the greatest thing? Mine is burning like H*ll, but I sure am proud of it!  I know that Rob, Zach and I are always comparing thumbs to see who has it worst, or best.. I guess it just depends on how you look at it huh? lol


















Marcia


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a great feeling.. I just got back from fishing myself! Was down at the pond again... I caught 6 or 7 lgmouth.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Watch out for the bull heads! I found out the hard way not to thumb them. :C


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

nice fish marcia


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I thumbed a smaller 5lb channel and it bit down on my and drew blood on both sides of my thumb. Needless to say i don't think i will be thumbing them much more

J


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

What is even better is Bass-Thumb, and Fireline cracks in sides of hand!


----------



## Bob Dillow (Aug 24, 2005)

Good luck fishing the new BASS Lady tour.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Bass Thumb is great but its nothing like Walleye Thumb.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

That right there my friend is why I choose to fish for Bass


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

:B Coming from Portage Lakes I'm spoiled by the "Bass Thumb" and just like the Reel Lady I'm awful proud of it.


----------

